# 16 dolphin backcountry rebuild



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

its a 79 16 ft dolphin picked it off of craigslist for cheep came with a yami 115... but no power head sat in the water so its full of barnacles and all that fun stuff as you can see some of the blue was sanded away, the front deck was all hacked up to fit a monstrous gas tank from a boat that was far to large but other than that it very sound, solid hull, floors, transom not a spot of rot








my plans are too get the cap redone to fill in all the pointless little holes and fix the front deck and painted, and maybe webing in the inner deck? move the console to the center im going to run sea star system i already had rather than the cable it has now that's broken and stripped helm, get the hull re painted same as it is now and then all the little stuff
in a nut shell im just trying for a simple skiff i can do fast, im still looking for a yamaha or even the power head let me know if you know of any, also any shops in the south miami area that do good fiberglass work for a good price
and does anyone know the specs of these boats, hp rating weight ext.. any advice will be welcomed time is not on my side, ill put up some more pictures tomorrow


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

This is about all I could find on it, but that's a really nice find!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

Max horse: 115
Beam: 80 inches
Hull: 700 lbs.


----------



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

> This is about all I could find on it, but that's a really nice find!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Max horse: 115
> Beam: 80 inches
> Hull: 700 lbs.


 thanks johnny and yeah i love it


----------



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

front deck all hacked up 



















does anyone know what would cause the live well to crack like this ? its completely solid just looks like this, any recommended fixes ?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

evaporation due to age? sounds crazy but it does occur


----------



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

> evaporation due to age? sounds crazy but it does occur


maybe. it is a 79. but it sat in the water as you can see im thinking thats what caused it


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It was probably full of water for a number of years and took blistering to a new level..
Awesome hull tho!
I almost bought one that was about the same age that had sunk.
Owner just wouldnt part with it


----------



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

> It was probably full of water for a number of years and took blistering to a new level..
> Awesome hull tho!
> I almost bought one that was about the same age that had sunk.
> Owner just wouldnt part with it


yeah i was thinking something of the sort had happened and thats funny my friend here in south miami has a 82 that he sunk i guess ima have to watch out for that haha


----------



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

hey guys the boats now for sale i just got an amazing deal on a 18 so i need it gone 1500 obo what i payed for it 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/2895929511.html


----------

